# Hi all



## cornishrob123 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi all I'm having fun trying to find someone who will export a vehicle from NZ to to the UK 
I think I may be able to make a profit on cars of certain age 1930's ish.
All I can find are import not export .
Take Care .


----------

